# Lime



## chris400 (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone ever made a lime skeeter pee using real lime juice instead of the real lemon juice ...and if so was it worth it


----------



## fedup (Apr 2, 2014)

YES!! I have made it several ways. After you follow the directions and get ready to add sugar... instead of sugar add a couple bottles (20oz each) of Finest Call triple sec syrup Cocktail mixer, and a couple bottle of Margarita mixes.. You end up with the best tasting Limearita wine! I have even put a 1/2 gal of Chi Chi's Margarita from the ABC store instead of Margarita mixers. It's a little more costly but it is better for taste (IMO)


----------



## fedup (Apr 2, 2014)

Let me clairify the above..."After you follow the directions and get ready to add sugar... " This is the final sugar after it has worked.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 3, 2014)

chris400 said:


> Has anyone ever made a lime skeeter pee using real lime juice instead of the real lemon juice ...and if so was it worth it



Yes, I have made variations of skeeter pee and dragon blood with lime juice in place of the lemon juice. You just end up with more of a "limey" taste than the bitterness of lemon juice. All in what your "likes" are.


----------



## whynot (Apr 26, 2014)

i just finished one that is half lemon half lime, it actually tastes a lot more like a white wine than a "juice" or hard lemonade, very refreshing, I have a "cherry limeaide" in mind next


----------

